# Pokemon



## Valenth (14. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen.
Bestimmt kennt ihr alle die Spielereihe 'Pokemon'.
Es mag erstmal ein bisschen kindisch erscheinen, aber ich will fragen, ob ihr es nicht spieltet/noch immer spielt und was für Erfahrungen usw. ihr gemacht habt, welche Editionen ihr hattet/habt oder ob ihr immer noch aktiv spielt.
Was sind eure Lieblinge? usw..


----------



## Strongy (14. September 2008)

also ich hab die blaue, rote, gelbe, silberne und die saphir edition....

also mir haben die spiele immer sehr viel spaß gemacht und auf einigen editionen hatte ich sogar fast alle pokemon...

nur was ich jetzt blöd finde ist das es bei den neuen editionen immer mehr pokemon gibt... 

also bei der ersten edition hat es 150 (151) pokemon gegeben und diese konnte man auch alle relativ leicht (man bracht natürlich schon einiges an spielzeit) haben, aber bei den neuen gibt es 350+ oder so und da ist es fast unmöglich alle zu sammeln...


----------



## Valenth (14. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> also ich hab die blaue, rote, gelbe, silberne und die saphir edition....
> 
> also mir haben die spiele immer sehr viel spaß gemacht und auf einigen editionen hatte ich sogar fast alle pokemon...
> 
> ...


Die ganz neuen sind eh scheisse... Rubin/Saphir rulez


----------



## Kronas (14. September 2008)

hab alle bis diamant, perl net mehr


----------



## Strongy (14. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> Die ganz neuen sind eh scheisse... Rubin/Saphir rulez



jo, auf der saphir hab ich sogar kyogre , groudon (also von rubin getauscht) und rayquaza...

auf der silbernen hatte ich ho-oh aber den spielstand habe ich leider irgentwie gelöscht 

und auf der blauen hatte ich sogar einmal mew... aber leider auch nicht mehr da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (14. September 2008)

hab nur blau und rot und gelb gehabt  ^^ bei rot hat mier immer celebi gefehlt hab aber vor jahren dsamit aufgehohrt


----------



## Strongy (14. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> hab nur blau und rot und gelb gehabt  ^^ bei rot hat mier immer celebi gefehlt hab aber vor jahren dsamit aufgehohrt



celebi gibt es doch auf der roten garnicht oder?? erst ab silber oder (kann aber auch sein das ich mich irre)

EDIT: was ist eigentlich euer lieblingspokemon? meins ist celebi... finde des es einfach lieb ist...


----------



## Kronas (14. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> celebi gibt es doch auf der roten garnicht oder?? erst ab silber oder (kann aber auch sein das ich mich irre)
> 
> EDIT: was ist eigentlich euer lieblingspokemon? meins ist celebi... finde des es einfach lieb ist...



151 war mew das gabs nur durch glitch

celebi war silber gold kristall jo

mhhh lieblingspokemon...
ich find diese 3 hunde (Entai Suicuine (oder so), vom dritten kenn ich den namen net mehr) gut
bei kristall lief mir der dritte im anfangsgras über den weg... den gesichtsausdrück müsst ihr gesehen haben als ich mit nem lvl 8 anfangspokemon so nem lvl 40 hund gegenüberstand^^

naja hab am ende des spiels trotzdem noch alle 3 zu fassen bekommen


----------



## Valenth (14. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> jo, auf der saphir hab ich sogar kyogre , groudon (also von rubin getauscht) und rayquaza...
> 
> auf der silbernen hatte ich ho-oh aber den spielstand habe ich leider irgentwie gelöscht
> 
> ...


auf saphir hatte ich ebenfalls groundon/kyogre aber auch latias/latios, ho-oh/lugia und deoxys



Rexo schrieb:


> hab nur blau und rot und gelb gehabt  ^^ bei rot hat mier immer celebi gefehlt hab aber vor jahren dsamit aufgehohrt


 bei rot gabs noch kein celebi


----------



## Rexo (14. September 2008)

ee meine mew ^^


----------



## Valenth (14. September 2008)

muha ich hatte bei saphir Deoxys


----------



## jolk (14. September 2008)

hatte saphir und pokemonstdium(n64) xD

nachdem ich in Saphir alle Pokemon hatte wurde mir das Spiel langweilig (besonders weil meine Hauptpokemon alle 100 waren und alle meien Freunde gegen mich immer nur verloren haben) und deshalb habe ichs dann meinem kleinen cousin geschenkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strongy (14. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> auf saphir hatte ich ebenfalls groundon/kyogre aber auch latias/latios, ho-oh/lugia und deoxys



achja latios und latias habe ich natürlich auch...

aber wie bekommt man ho-oh und lugia auf die saphir?? tauschen??

und woher hast du deoxys??????


----------



## Valenth (14. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> achja latios und latias habe ich natürlich auch...
> 
> aber wie bekommt man ho-oh und lugia auf die saphir?? tauschen??
> 
> und woher hast du deoxys??????


lange geschichte

ich sage nur:
es weht ein laues lüftchen...


----------



## Strongy (14. September 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> hatte saphir und *pokemonstdium(n64)* xD



das spiel war einfach nur geil... habe das mit meinem freund damals tagelang gespielt


----------



## Valenth (14. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> das spiel war einfach nur geil... habe das mit meinem freund damals tagelang gespielt


Ja, das war genial


----------



## Kronas (14. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> achja latios und latias habe ich natürlich auch...
> 
> aber wie bekommt man ho-oh und lugia auf die saphir?? tauschen??
> 
> und woher hast du deoxys??????


deoxys gabs bei nem alten pokemonevent, durch tausch von nem ders hat oder durch schummelmodul

lugia und ho-oh kann man glaub ich zu den neueren editionen tauschen


----------



## Rexo (14. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> lange geschichte
> 
> ich sage nur:
> es weht ein laues lüftchen...



Und ich sag nur explorer^^


----------



## Strongy (14. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> lange geschichte
> 
> ich sage nur:
> es weht ein laues lüftchen...



hä?? kapier ich nicht....

naja leider hab ich es nie geschafft deoxys, celebi, lugia und jirachi zu bekommen...


----------



## Valenth (14. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> Und ich sag nur explorer^^


/sign

Was denkt ihr, welches ist das stärkste Pokemon (Ausnahme die IMbar0xx0rs wie lugia und so)
ich denke, woingenau mit konter und spiegelcape = imba


----------



## Strongy (14. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Was denkt ihr, welches ist das stärkste Pokemon (Ausnahme die IMbar0xx0rs wie lugia und so)
> ich denke, woingenau mit konter und spiegelcape = imba



metagross, loghock und ditto


----------



## Kronas (14. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> hä?? kapier ich nicht....
> 
> naja leider hab ich es nie geschafft deoxys, celebi, lugia und jirachi zu bekommen...


hab jirachi ungecheatet
aus nintendo konsole gabs irgendso ein pokemon spiel, wenn man das durchhatte konnte man jirachi auf spahir oder rubin tauschen
lugia hab ich geschafft zu fangen
celebi und deoxys nicht weil ich nicht auf irgendwelche pokemonveranstaltungen gegangen bin


----------



## Valenth (14. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> metagross, loghock und ditto


metagross is nice
lohgock = opfer
dito = na ja

Arkani is auch recht imba, oder natürlich Relaxo und Gengar


----------



## Kronas (14. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> metagross is nice
> lohgock = opfer
> dito = na ja
> 
> Arkani is auch recht imba, oder natürlich Relaxo und Gengar


nichts gegen lohgock

naja am besten find ich scherox und heitara in kombination (hab damit in diamant immer duellturm durchgezockt war fast nie knapp an der niederlage)

btw hab das viech in deiner sig auf lvl 4 gefüttert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valenth (14. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> nichts gegen lohgock
> 
> naja am besten find ich scherox und heitara in kombination (hab damit in diamant immer duellturm durchgezockt war fast nie knapp an der niederlage)
> 
> ...



vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja, die mit abstand stärkste pokemon-combo ist 
Relicanth/Shiny-Simsala
damit hab ich immer gewonnen


----------



## Kronas (14. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> vielen dank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du hattest ein shiny? lucker
hab alle spiele bis diamant gespielt und nur nem shiny onix und nem shiny machollo begegnet
(und eben das shiny garados das sowieso kommt)


----------



## Deanne (14. September 2008)

Hach ja, Pokemon. Ich bin zwar schon aus dem Alter raus, aber ich spiele die diversen Versionen immer noch gerne. Hab damals mit Rot angefangen und mir dann pünktlich zum Release Diamant zugelegt. Und irgendwie fesselt mich das Spiel nach wie vor immer noch an den Handheld, weil es immer noch etwas neues zu entdecken und ein anderes Pokemon zu fangen gibt. Besonders das Knursp backen hat es mir angetan, weil die Umsetzung auf dem DS einfach total Spaß macht.


----------



## Strongy (14. September 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Besonders das Knursp backen hat es mir angetan, weil die Umsetzung auf dem DS einfach total Spaß macht.



wasn das?


----------



## Kronas (14. September 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Hach ja, Pokemon. Ich bin zwar schon aus dem Alter raus, aber ich spiele die diversen Versionen immer noch gerne. Hab damals mit Rot angefangen und mir dann pünktlich zum Release Diamant zugelegt. Und irgendwie fesselt mich das Spiel nach wie vor immer noch an den Handheld, weil es immer noch etwas neues zu entdecken und ein anderes Pokemon zu fangen gibt. Besonders das Knursp backen hat es mir angetan, weil die Umsetzung auf dem DS einfach total Spaß macht.


ich hatte nie die perfekte mischung aber das timing hatte ich mehr oder weniger drauf^^




Strongy schrieb:


> wasn das?



sowas wie pokeriegel bei saphir und rubin


----------



## Strongy (14. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> sowas wie pokeriegel bei saphir und rubin



auch mit beeren?


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

mit klabusterbeeren, für den besonderen geschmack.


----------



## Kronas (14. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> auch mit beeren?


jo


----------



## Valenth (14. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> auch mit beeren?


Schonmal Knurspe aus Beeren gesehen?


----------



## Strongy (14. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> Schonmal Knurspe aus Beeren gesehen?



was ist bitte ein/eine Knurspe??


----------



## Valenth (14. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> was ist bitte ein/eine Knurspe??


So etwas wie ein Riegel


----------



## Deanne (14. September 2008)

Um weiteren Missverständnissen vorzubeugen und die Frage grundsätzlich mal zu klären:

Was ist ein Knursp?


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. September 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Um weiteren Missverständnissen vorzubeugen und die Frage grundsätzlich mal zu klären:
> 
> Was ist ein Knursp?



das ist ja nice, wusste gar net, dass es ein pokewiki gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das ist ja nice, wusste gar net, dass es ein pokewiki gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


es gibt zu so ziemlich allem nen wiki
wowwiki
pokewiki
metinwiki (metin2)
usw


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (14. September 2008)

ich muss gestehen, dass ich mir letztens erst noch diamant gekauft habe, weil ich die spiele früher so geliebt habe (rot, blau, gelb, silber, kristall und ich meine ich hatte noch feuerrot von ebay, das war aber kaputt ^^" ).
ich habe es nieee geschafft wirklich alle pokemon zu haben, war immer glücklich wenn ich so durch war und meine sechs lieblinge auf max hatte :3

ich glaube in den neuen spielen jetzt muss man auch nur alle pokemon einmal gesehen haben und nicht besitzen.
ich finde das neue boxsystem sehr gut (ich weiß noch im ersten wie man ständig speichern musste wenn man nur ein pokemon verlegen wollte)

ach meine lieblingspokemon sind im großen und ganzen feuer und blitz, am betsen wenn sie so aussehen wie kleine kuschelige tierchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (14. September 2008)

gloriaXdiesXlive schrieb:


> ich muss gestehen, dass ich mir letztens erst noch diamant gekauft habe, weil ich die spiele früher so geliebt habe (rot, blau, gelb, silber, kristall und ich meine ich hatte noch feuerrot von ebay, das war aber kaputt ^^" ).
> ich habe es nieee geschafft wirklich alle pokemon zu haben, war immer glücklich wenn ich so durch war und meine sechs lieblinge auf max hatte :3
> 
> ich glaube in den neuen spielen jetzt muss man auch nur alle pokemon einmal gesehen haben und nicht besitzen.
> ...


zapdos und lavados sind kuschelige tierchen?
naja aber die normalen im großen und ganzen schon
btw dein signaturtierchen auf lvl 203 by me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (14. September 2008)

Ich persönlich hab eigentlich immer das Pflanzen-Pokemon gewählt, auch wenn ich Glurak immer toll fand. Man ist gegenüber den ersten Arena-Leitern im Vorteil und bis dann die härteren Gegner kommen, hat man sein Pokemon schon gut genug trainiert. Es geht nichts über Rasierblatt und Solarstrahl.


----------



## Valenth (14. September 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hab eigentlich immer das Pflanzen-Pokemon gewählt, auch wenn ich Glurak immer toll fand. Man ist gegenüber den ersten Arena-Leitern im Vorteil und bis dann die härteren Gegner kommen, hat man sein Pokemon schon gut genug trainiert. Es geht nichts über Rasierblatt und Solarstrahl.


Pflanzen sind nur mit C gut. z.B. mein 100er Blubella war kaum kleinzukriegen. der rest: na ja
meine lieblinge waren immer geister und psychos


----------



## Zez (14. September 2008)

Habe Rot, Gelb, Blau, Gold, Silber, Kristall, Feuerrot, Blattgrün, Smaragd XD
Auf der Roten und der Goldenen habe ich 150/251 Pokedexeinträge - sprich alle Pokemons =)


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (14. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> zapdos und lavados sind kuschelige tierchen?
> naja aber die normalen im großen und ganzen schon
> btw dein signaturtierchen auf lvl 203 by me
> 
> ...




naja aber sowas wie glumanda, die ganzen pikatchu artigen, flamara, scheinux, also die die an hunde und katzen erinnern ^^
leider weiß ich meistens nie die namen, denn wenn ich sie fange bekommen sie meist spitznamen wie: flatter, schnuffel etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und danke dir *luftkuss zu werf* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. September 2008)

ich hatte/habe alle habe alle durchgespielt und nahezu alle pokemon und über 200 stden spielzeit allein in der roten edition OO ja da war ich sogar noch kranker als bei WoW

Btw: yeah im back^^


----------



## Shadlight (14. September 2008)

Ich finde Ampharos am Geilsten> Donner inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. September 2008)

Shadlight schrieb:


> Ich finde Ampharos am Geilsten> Donner inc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wtf was is AMpharos ssry is bei mir n bisschen länger her


----------



## Shadlight (14. September 2008)

Gabs aufer Goldenen/Silbernen erst Volltilamm>Waaty> Ampharos http://www.pokewiki.de/Ampharos


----------



## Lurock (14. September 2008)

Ich hab nur Gelb, Rot und Blau gespielt.
Gelb spiel ich immer noch, der Gameboy liegt aufm Klo und auch nur da wird gespielt... xD


----------



## LordofDemons (14. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hab nur Gelb, Rot und Blau gespielt.
> Gelb spiel ich immer noch, der Gameboy liegt aufm Klo und auch nur da wird gespielt... xD


Lurock du bist mein Gott wer so süchtig is das er selbst aufm klo spielen muss hat einfach meinen vollen respekt bitte sag die adresse ich will dir ne opfergabe bringen XD


----------



## Floyder (15. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Lurock du bist mein Gott wer so süchtig is das er selbst aufm klo spielen muss hat einfach meinen vollen respekt bitte sag die adresse ich will dir ne opfergabe bringen XD



Er hat geschrieben, dass er NUR auf dem Klo spielt, wahrscheinlich auch nur dann, wenn er mal groß muss *g*

Ich hab/hatte Rot,Gelb,Silber,Gold,Kristall,Rubin,Feuerrot und Diamant, welches ich vor ein paar Tagen wieder angefangen habe, zu spielen.


----------



## Pc-freak (15. September 2008)

Ja Pokemon komm Schnaps sie dir ^^ alles Ich Klein war hab ich dass immer auf dem Gamboy gezockt mit Freunden ^^ Stunden lange meisten in jeder Freie Minute ^^ jaja dass waren noch Zeit ^^ 


Ich glaub ich muss Wieder mal Anfangen auf der Arbeit in der pause XD und zu hause WOW,oder hdro ^^XD


----------



## Floyder (15. September 2008)

Das kommt sicher gut, wenn Du in der Pause im Pausenraum mit nem Gameboy in der Hand sitzt und Pokemon spielst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (15. September 2008)

ich finde mewtoo das stärkste pokemon

haba nno dazumal mit der roten edition gespielt und mein lvl 64er mewtoo hat sogar die lvl 100er meiner freunde gekillt^^

hab seine attacken hochgepusht wies nur ginge und hab mit psychokinese alles weggehaun(ja sogar psycho pokemon)


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

Valenth schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Bestimmt kennt ihr alle die Spielereihe 'Pokemon'.
> Es mag erstmal ein bisschen kindisch erscheinen, aber ich will fragen, ob ihr es nicht spieltet/noch immer spielt und was für Erfahrungen usw. ihr gemacht habt, welche Editionen ihr hattet/habt oder ob ihr immer noch aktiv spielt.
> Was sind eure Lieblinge? usw..



Hach da war man noch klein .. 

Ahja ich hatte Rot/blau/gold/silber und noch eins .. dessen name mir entfällt ^^
mein lieblings pokemon war immer glurock (oder so in etwa geschrieben .. so ein drache)


----------



## Qonix (15. September 2008)

Also ich hatte nur die Rote und das ist schon jahre her siet ich das zum letzten mal gespielt hatte.

Aber dank des Sonderbombons tricks waren alle meine Pokemon auf 100 oder war 99 da höchste? Naja, war immer lsutig die gesamte Pokemonliga oder wie das hiess mit nur 1 Pokemn fertig zu machen. Mewtoo war schon nice.


----------



## Valenth (15. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also ich hatte nur die Rote und das ist schon jahre her siet ich das zum letzten mal gespielt hatte.
> 
> Aber dank des Sonderbombons tricks waren alle meine Pokemon auf 100 oder war 99 da höchste? Naja, war immer lsutig die gesamte Pokemonliga oder wie das hiess mit nur 1 Pokemn fertig zu machen. Mewtoo war schon nice.



Mewtoo ist sowas wie Noobgear. Imba ist es nicht, z.B. gegen Gengar: no Chance

Das Stärkste ist für mich immer noch Gengar oder z.B. Papinella.


----------



## Pc-freak (15. September 2008)

Floyder schrieb:


> Das kommt sicher gut, wenn Du in der Pause im Pausenraum mit nem Gameboy in der Hand sitzt und Pokemon spielst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jo simmt auch wieder XD ^^ aber ich finde Pokemon ist nicht Un bedingt für Kleine Kinder^^ Ich mein ja wow ist auch ab 12 und wie Viel von euch Sind 12 ? ^^ XD


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

Geh ins Wow forum. Schau die ersten 20 Posts an und Frag nochmal. Kkthxbb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (15. September 2008)

Meine Mutter fängt Raupy mit Meisterball! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (15. September 2008)

Daran, dass ich 98% der Namen nicht kenne die ihr hier schreibt, sehe ich, dass ich alt geworden bin xD

Hab nur und ausschließlich rot gespielt und hab da alles besiegt, alles gewonnen und alle 151 Pokemon gefangen/getauscht und war stolz wie Hugo *g*

Und dann hab ich meiner Schwester verboten jemals das zu löschen, sonst hätte ich sie vermutlich umgebracht.
Lurock sei Dank werde ich mir jetzt irgendwo billig nen GB besorgen und mein Game suchen (der GB war am Ende kaputt).

Klozocker ftw!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

ich zock ja immer psp aufm klo seit ich den gameboy nimmer use ^^

nfs most wanted zocken und ordendlich drücken XD (aufs gas natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Maltztrunk (16. September 2008)

Simsalar war cool hatte das mal irgendwie geklont ^^


----------



## Valenth (16. September 2008)

Maltztrunk schrieb:


> Simsalar war cool hatte das mal irgendwie geklont ^^


Ja, mit Dito


----------



## Kronas (16. September 2008)

Maltztrunk schrieb:


> Simsalar war cool hatte das mal irgendwie geklont ^^


bei klonen fällt mir was ein...
es war einmal am flughafen...
man hört einen kleinen jungen mit einem gameboy fluchen...
er spielt pokemon kristall und schafft die 8 arena nicht...

zur selben zeit 1 meter weiter...
ein kleiner junge starrt auf den gameboy eines anderen kleinen jungen und tippt ihm auf die schulter...
'Ey, dein *hier namen der dritten entwicklung von feurigel einfügen* brauchste ma doppelt!!'
kleiner junge 1 dreht sich um und lässt eine ausgiebige erklärung über klonen von kleiner junge 2 über sich ergehen.
anschließend klont kleiner junge 1 sein pokemon und meistert die arena mit bravur







vielen dank an kleiner junge 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (16. September 2008)

Hab früher auch wie verrückt pokemon gezockt 

also ich hab 

-rot
-blau
-gelb
-grün (haha japan edition <3)
-silber
-crystal
-rubin
-mysterio dungeon


----------



## Kronas (16. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Hab früher auch wie verrückt pokemon gezockt
> 
> also ich hab
> 
> ...


warum spielt man japanisches pokemon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (16. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> warum spielt man japanisches pokemon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn man ein totall pokemon freak war spielt man halt alle editionen.... (ps die sprache war da englisch gabs aber nur in japan und in amerika)


----------



## Valenth (16. September 2008)

chaos black meins


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. September 2008)

leute, is nich euer ernst oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XD oh man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja hab mir die diamant (?) edition noch geholt fürn ds und sonst halt fürn gba undso ^^ aber weiter auch nich mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (16. September 2008)

mhh ich hatte die gelbe, grüne( konnte zwar kein english aber für pokemon ist das iwie nich notwendig xD) und die rubin bei der ich alle pokemon habe ^^


----------



## Polllllllllle (16. September 2008)

POKÉMON FTW!!!!!!!

Ich spiele Pokemon noch immer und habe alle Editionen. Von der Roten bis zu Diamant, Rangers und alle Pinball-Games, hab ich alle. Hab den DS FAST nur wegen Diamant/Pearl gekauft. Und auch wegen Rangers.

Ich liebe die Reihe und steh auch dazu.

Btw. im Moment spielts die 1. Staffel von Pokémon wieder auf RTL2 *freu*^^. Sehe sie mir jedenfalls an.


Btw. liebe ich auch Final Fantasy und hoffe dass ich es bis ins hohe Alter noch lieben werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (vielleicht sogar zocken? wäre möglich^^)

So far...



EDIT: Ahja die Chaos Black und die Mystery Dungeons hab ich auch noch. Und zocke sie auch noch.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (16. September 2008)

Mh nagut ,  dann oute ich mich auch mal...

habe bis vor nem jahr noch aktiv Pokemon gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD

Aber dann habe ich das este mal in meinem Leben Internet zu Hausegehabt...da war alles vorbei 

Hab immernoch alle editionen , ausser gelb / Crystal...

Was ich aber noch cooler fand als Pokemon : Dragon Quest Monsters

Im Prinzip das gleiche , nur mit besseren Monstern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bete immernoch auf einen zweiten Teil Für den Ds ( oder sogar in meinen Kühnsten Träumen für die PS3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

So Far ...

PS: Habe nie gecheatet oder geklont Oo
Hab ma beim kumpel gezockt der 7 mal Mewtu hatte , und das ist einfach arm...verdirbt man sich einfach den Spielspass...

Wenn ich irgendwas mal nicht geschafft habe , bin ich eben farmen...ähm Trainieren gegangen


----------



## Valenth (16. September 2008)

Mein Lieblingspokemon war immer Pottrott XD


----------



## Haggelo (17. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> das spiel war einfach nur geil... habe das mit meinem freund damals tagelang gespielt


 ja

hatte alle alten editionen auf  dem gb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

war früher ein pokemon freak


----------



## Ghrodan (17. September 2008)

Na dann will ich auch mal...ich hab damals mit nem Kumpel die gelbe Edition gezockt, ich selber hatte leider keinen GB, naja und ich zock immer noch Diamant aufm DS.

@bl00ddr41ner: yo, DQM:Joker is echt n klasse Spiel, das zock ich auch grad...und ja, ich bin 20.....und stolz drauf...


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (17. September 2008)

Ghrodan schrieb:


> Na dann will ich auch mal...ich hab damals mit nem Kumpel die gelbe Edition gezockt, ich selber hatte leider keinen GB, naja und ich zock immer noch Diamant aufm DS.
> 
> @bl00ddr41ner: yo, DQM:Joker is echt n klasse Spiel, das zock ich auch grad...und ja, ich bin 20.....und stolz drauf...



Was zur... ?

Es gibt DQM aufm DS?

Das wusste ich net , habe das aufm Game Boy Color gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss ma gucken obs das im Saturn oder so gibt ^^


----------



## -PuRity- (17. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Daran, dass ich 98% der Namen nicht kenne die ihr hier schreibt, sehe ich, dass ich alt geworden bin xD
> 
> Hab nur und ausschließlich rot gespielt und hab da alles besiegt, alles gewonnen und alle 151 Pokemon gefangen/getauscht und war stolz wie Hugo *g*



/signed

Bei mir das gleiche, hatte nur diese Rote Edition, nur das ich lange nicht alle Pokemon zusammen hatte. In der roten Edition gabs so nen "Cheat" da konnte man sich diese... LvL-Bälle/Futter whatever verhundertfachen. Ich weiß nicht mehr den genauen Ablauf aber der letzte Schritt war, links unten bei der Inselsiedlung rechts oben am Rand der Insel hoch und runter zu schwimmen.
Dadurch hatte ich dann auch irgendwann alle Pokemon, und fast alle auf 100... und dann wars mir irgendwann einfach zu doof und ich habs gelassen. Seitdem auch nie wieder damit beschäftigt.


----------



## Ghrodan (17. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Was zur... ?
> 
> Es gibt DQM aufm DS?
> 
> ...



yo, kann ich dir nur empfehlen, macht tierisch Laune...


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (17. September 2008)

Jop hab grade auch ma n bissl gegooglet , allerdings finde ich es echt beschissen das man manche monster nur durch Nintendo Touren bekommt...

Aber schaut echt gut aus , also werd ich wohl heute abend WoW mal liegen lassen und wieder meinen DS rauskramen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghrodan (17. September 2008)

Weise Entscheidung...irgendwie macht WoW sowieso grad nich soviel Fun find ich...man wartet einfach zu stark auf WotLK...


----------



## Valenth (17. September 2008)

Was meint ihr? Würde es sich lohnen, jetzt noch Pokemon Emerald zu kaufen? Ich besitzte eben keinen DS, und Diamant/Perl sind eh komisch.


----------



## Valenth (17. September 2008)

/push -.-


----------



## IchMagToast (18. September 2008)

achja pokemon

hatte rot, blau und gelb...

gelb = wurde an eine silvesterrakte gefesselt, weil ich ne wette verloren hab, habs nie durchgespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD
blau = gab den geist auf
rot   = da konnte man doch den cheat, dass der gegenstand im inv. auf platz 6. erhöht wird, wenns net klabt wird alles  gelöscht, habs einmal probiert ... ging schief ich hatte alle pokemon und war so sauer das ich (damals noch6) meinen gameboy genommen und mit einer stahltaschenlampe zertrümmert habe und das spiel gleich mit, zu weinachten durfte ich mir die sachen nicht neu wünschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich idiot, war eins der geilsten spiele damals, würds heute immer noch zocken wenn ichs hätte, im unterricht oda so


----------



## Astrad (18. September 2008)

Gott sei Dank war ich nie mit diesem Virus befallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. September 2008)

IchMagToast schrieb:


> achja pokemon
> 
> hatte rot, blau und gelb...
> 
> ...


*uralt thread ausgrab*
wer verwettet bitte seine pokemon gelb? xD


----------



## Pc-freak (21. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> *uralt thread ausgrab*
> wer verwettet bitte seine pokemon gelb? xD



Dass Gelbe war doch dass mit pikatuch dass dir Hinter er Lauft 



Ps.


ich weiss nicht ob ich Rubin wieder neu anfagen soll ^^ 


ich hab 7 Orden und bin bei der Stellen wo ich in den Volkan muss und dass Legender Pokemon kommt weiss meid ihr solte ich neu Anfangen oder weiter Zocken aber aber Kein Plan wass ich alles gemacht hab ^^   so lange nicht mehr gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Dass Gelbe war doch dass mit pikatuch dass dir Hinter er Lauft
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hab dank diesem thread silber neu angefangen und bin jetzt kurz vor der 8^^


----------



## LordofDemons (21. September 2008)

ich frag mich grad ob ich jetz rot und all die dinger wieder zocken soll^^


----------



## Pc-freak (21. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich frag mich grad ob ich jetz rot und all die dinger wieder zocken soll^^



jaja ich frag mich seit 2 Stunden ob ich nun neu anfangen Solte ^^ 

ich hab auch noch rot die Gelbe Glaub ich die goldene aber ja ^^ Rubin hab ich am meisten lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich glaub ich fang neu an wir können ja ihr posten wie weit wir sind und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> jaja ich frag mich seit 2 Stunden ob ich nun neu anfangen Solte ^^
> 
> ich hab auch noch rot die Gelbe Glaub ich die goldene aber ja ^^ Rubin hab ich am meisten lust
> 
> ...


hmm das wird dann knapp mit wow und rl und so XD dann muss ich aufhören zu schlafen


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

Pokémon ... boah ist das lang her.


----------



## Pc-freak (21. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hmm das wird dann knapp mit wow und rl und so XD dann muss ich aufhören zu schlafen



ich würde ja nicht mehr schlafen wen man müsste ist ja nur verschwendet zeit wie ich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Also ich fang gerade neu an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> ich würde ja nicht mehr schlafen wen man müsste ist ja nur verschwendet zeit wie ich finde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Warst Du nicht der komische mit dem Gangsterrap? LOL!


----------



## Pc-freak (21. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Warst Du nicht der komische mit dem Gangsterrap? LOL!




yo yo yo yo yo Bin voll der gängster yo yo yo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> yo yo yo yo yo Bin voll der gängster yo yo yo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann mal schnell Pokémon anschalten und Pikachu fangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> yo yo yo yo yo Bin voll der gängster yo yo yo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


geh pokemon fangen und nenn sie sido bushido usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (21. September 2008)

Ich glaub ich hab meinen Gameboy inklusive Rubin verloren, verschenkt oder jemand hat ihn mir gezockt...ich weiß nicht mehr wo er ist xD

Naja...aber war ne geile Zeit^^


----------



## Kronas (21. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hab meinen Gameboy inklusive Rubin verloren, verschenkt oder jemand hat ihn mir gezockt...ich weiß nicht mehr wo er ist xD
> 
> Naja...aber war ne geile Zeit^^


kaufs dir neu, kommt bei eltern immer gut an wenn man plötzlich wieder pokemon zockt^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

so... ich zock jetzt nach sooo ner langen zeit mal wieder die blaue, auch auf gefahr hin, von der grafik augenkrebs zu bekommen :>


----------



## Pc-freak (21. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> kaufs dir neu, kommt bei eltern immer gut an wenn man plötzlich wieder pokemon zockt^^




jaja meine mutter Kamm ein hast Gesehen und nur die Augen verdreht ^^


Weiss ja nicht ob dass gut oder schlecht ist XD


----------



## Kronas (21. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> so... ich zock jetzt nach sooo ner langen zeit mal wieder die blaue, auch auf gefahr hin, von der grafik augenkrebs zu bekommen :>


welchen starter?^^



Pc-freak schrieb:


> jaja meine mutter Kamm ein hast Gesehen und nur die Augen verdreht ^^
> 
> 
> Weiss ja nicht ob dass gut oder schlecht ist XD


lol^^


----------



## Lurock (21. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> jaja meine mutter Kamm ein hast Gesehen und nur die Augen verdreht ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> welchen starter?^^


shiggy :O


----------



## Kronas (21. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> shiggy :O


hol dirn taubsi und tranier das das is gut gegen ... wie hieß das planzenteil aus blau und rot nochmal?


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

bisasam? ^^


----------



## Todesschleicher (21. September 2008)

Ich hab natürlich nix besseres zu tun als mir nen Gameboy zu kaufen und Pokemon zu zocken o.0

Zufällig möchte mein Rechner auf High-End gebracht werden und eine PS3 oder XBox360 wollen inklusive großem Fernseher gekauft werden...da hab ich besseres zu tun als mein Geld für sowas rauszuschmeissen ^-^


----------



## Kronas (21. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Ich hab natürlich nix besseres zu tun als mir nen Gameboy zu kaufen und Pokemon zu zocken o.0
> 
> Zufällig möchte mein Rechner auf High-End gebracht werden und eine PS3 oder XBox360 wollen inklusive großem Fernseher gekauft werden...da hab ich besseres zu tun als mein Geld für sowas rauszuschmeissen ^-^


klar^^


----------



## Pc-freak (21. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Ich hab natürlich nix besseres zu tun als mir nen Gameboy zu kaufen und Pokemon zu zocken o.0
> 
> Zufällig möchte mein Rechner auf High-End gebracht werden und eine PS3 oder XBox360 wollen inklusive großem Fernseher gekauft werden...da hab ich besseres zu tun als mein Geld für sowas rauszuschmeissen ^-^




man man man was möchtes du mit Console games ^^ alle die Ich Gekauft hab cod4 Undchartet hab ich in einen tag Fertig gespielt und GTA IV in 3 (nur die Geschichte) Ratchet und Clank in 1/5 wochen 

früher hab ich Wochen oder sogar Monate Gebrauch bis ich eins  fertig ........ 


ich glaub für pokemon brauchst du länger alles für cod 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (21. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Ich hab natürlich nix besseres zu tun als mir nen Gameboy zu kaufen und Pokemon zu zocken o.0
> 
> Zufällig möchte mein Rechner auf High-End gebracht werden und eine PS3 oder XBox360 wollen inklusive großem Fernseher gekauft werden...da hab ich besseres zu tun als mein Geld für sowas rauszuschmeissen ^-^


emulator?


----------



## Kronas (21. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> emulator?


bei gameboy hat man mehr atmosphäre!^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> bei gameboy hat man mehr atmosphäre!^^


jop, man muss einfach pokemon aufm handheld spielen^^


----------



## LordofDemons (21. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jop, man muss einfach pokemon aufm handheld spielen^^


aber sowas von /sign


----------



## Kronas (21. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> aber sowas von /sign


aber sowas von /sign auch^^

btw ich hol mir jetzt lugia
mit dem höchsten pokemon auf 36 und das ist feuer^^


----------



## David (22. September 2008)

Roms an die Macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der GB(A) war immer nur spärlich belichtet. ^^


----------



## Todesschleicher (22. September 2008)

Handheld-Spiele @ Handheld. Wenn ich am PC spiele, hats auch bessere Spiele mit besserer Grafik


----------



## florian_r (23. September 2008)

ich hab die rote edition, hatte alle 151 pokemons und 6 mal das mew, hatte sogar fast alle spielkarten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als es dann mehr als 151 pokemone wurden, wurde es mir aber zu blöd

heute zock ichs noch ab und zu, z.b. im flugzeug oder im auto wenn wir nach deutschland zu den verwandten fahren etc.


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jop, man muss einfach pokemon aufm handheld spielen^^



wenn schon denn schon
auch wenn ich gb durch psp ersetzt habe und der im keller verstaubt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (23. September 2008)

Habe die Blaue Edition und die Rote Edition auf dem Gamboy gespielt....................^^


----------



## Kronas (23. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn schon denn schon
> auch wenn ich gb durch psp ersetzt habe und der im keller verstaubt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mtv - switch your habbits

psp in keller und gameboy raus, pokemon rein und ab gehts xD


----------



## werbaer (24. September 2008)

Hatte nur Blau und Rot auf meinem ollen Riesengameboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Rot ist aber besser, weil Glurak einfach rockt.


----------



## Kronas (24. September 2008)

werbaer schrieb:


> Hatte nur Blau und Rot auf meinem ollen Riesengameboy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wegen nem cover magst du ne edition lieber?^^


----------

